
How Capitalist Utopia Became Everyone Else’s Dystopia - stefap2
https://eand.co/how-capitalist-utopia-became-everyone-elses-dystopia-a25a88713956?gi=a8ea2b4ea0ad
======
HONEST_ANNIE
> How American Elites ... American elites mismanaged their econom.... All that
> American elites could ...

Populism is the rhetoric that puts "honest normal people" against "bad
elites". Left populism is poor or middle class versus rich. Right populism is
honest white people versus minorities and globalists. Repeating non analytic
phrases that divide people good and bad is the hallmark of good mass
propaganda.

If you talk to anyone worth talking in the left, like real democratic
socialist who reads books (Bernie Sanders), they don't actually believe that
rhetoric themselves. They quickly confess that actual democratic socialist
don't believe that elites are bad people. It's the system, class structure
etc. that imprisons everybody.

Left populism is fundamentally elitist and academic tradition. The left
believes that masses are stupid and you use propaganda words and phrases to
turn them. That's why Bernie Sanders uses words that makes it us vs them. You
need emotions to rally the rubes.

Right populism is can be elitist too but more often than not it's just vulgar
and raw.

